
EU Court of Human Rights Declares Order to Remove Anti-Censorship Tool Illegal - DiabloD3
https://torrentfreak.com/eu-court-of-human-rights-declares-order-to-remove-anti-censorship-tool-advice-illegal-200625/
======
Cantbekhan
This might be a ruling against Russia but it's significant since this is an
ECHR level ruling and it could really become de facto case law for all other
ECHR members (including Turkey/Russia but also the whole EU and the UK still).

